# W8-only Passat question



## VeeDubMcDave (Jul 21, 2001)

I'm normally pretty up-to-date on this kind of stuff, but I wondered what y'all have seen...
VWWebsource, and Frank Maguire's "Price Announcement" sheet lists 16" wheels as being the wheel of choice for the W8. But even Websource's pics of W8s have the Euro 17" wheels. 
Please, Dear God in Heaven, don't let this uber-VW come all the way over here with normal GLX rims!
What have you heard? (Is this the correct location for this post?)


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (VeeDubMcDave)*

that was a print error, it's 17's only (BBS). negatives, there aren't many deletable options on the W8. you get what you get = loaded


----------



## JIVES (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (M this 1!)*

My dealer told me 16's. Plus look in the latest issue of Motor Trend and you will see an ad with the W8 and 16's on it. They are a little different than one's I've seen. Why would VW put an ad out on a W8 with 16's.


----------



## VeeDubMcDave (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (VeeDubMcDave)*

Since I posted, I heard something from the grape vine:
16"s originally and then, supposedly, a Sport Pkg. (like Sport Lux. on Jettas) with a firmer/lower suspension and 17"s.
Let's hope for the 6-spd. in 2003!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (VeeDubMcDave)*

they are 17's, our list shows the car and the car has 17's. look at the pictures too. it's a 17" BBS with huge brakes. there's no 16" option. the car will be a GLX Passat with a 'W8' option. that option includes spt susp., 17's, brakes, 4mot,more wood, HID's, 180mph speedo. the option is all inclusive. the final price is $37,900 plus $550 destination. i'm looking at the actual fax from VW in front of me. so these are facts not speculation.


----------



## VeeDubMcDave (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (M this 1!)*

I don't know dude...
Did you see the latest ad for the W8 (like in Motor Trend)? Those have to be 16" wheels--they're definitely NOT the BBS wheels we've been accustomed to seeing on VWWebsource.


----------



## Newspimp (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (M this 1!)*

Drove one yesterday. I beleive it had 17s, but not BBS ones. It did however have everything else listed, the 180mph speedometer, the wood-trim, etc...


----------



## TurboSleeper (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (Newspimp)*

test drove it today, just got them in at our dealership in washington. They are okay, all automatics, 16 inch wheels not very flashy. cheap looking exhaust system too. i wasnt very suprised..but i love the lights..the first volks with HID stock.


----------



## CapoVW_Dave (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (TurboSleeper)*

Yes Yes.
Sixteen Inches
Went to eight hour class today on W8's as part of VW sponsored sales training.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (CapoVW_Dave)*

o.k., o.k. i was totally wrong. the car has 16's, then in the last quarter of the year, the car gets sports suspension, 17" BBS, 6speed, and get this... 13.2"brakes. the current nonsport W8 gets 12.5". we had the class today. i thought the car pulled hard. the 'small' brakes were incredible. the motor pulls really well, and yes the lights are mind blowing. not only are they HID, but they are Bi HID. both high and low beam are HID's. same bulb but works like a shutter on a camera, very interesting.


----------



## VeeDubMcDave (Jul 21, 2001)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (M this 1!)*

How about the friggin' cool way the lights level themselves and "set" when you first turn on the car!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: W8-only Passat question (VeeDubMcDave)*

that's pretty bad ass too. definitely check out the high beams if you get a chance. simply mindblowing. looks like a cop chopper spotlight. just need to open it up on the freeway and see how top end passing is


----------

